# Passing my drug test using certo



## notaregular08 (Apr 5, 2008)

I smoke every once an awhile I last smoked about the week of march 24-2008 I had a drug test on 4-2-08 and Im scared that I didnt pass it but I really really want this job this is what I did My test was at 8:30am

mixed a packet of certo w/ 32oz gatorade drunk it all 
peed all day long
then later on that night I mixed another packet of certo w/32 oz of gatorade about 11pm that night and drunk it all and peed 
woke up that morning still peeing but I drank a cup of water didnt eat anything pee had a straw colored yellow look to it 

Do you think I will be ok?


----------



## Thee_Assassin (Apr 5, 2008)

yeah i think so, but you shoulda ate


----------



## smokybear (Apr 5, 2008)

As long as you're not an everyday smoker, you should be able to pass the test just drinking plenty of fluids and staying active to keep your metabolism burning. THC sticks to fat cells so your body fat is a large factor determining how long it will stay in your system. I have never seen proof of certo cleaning your system so I'm not too sure that I believe it does what it's supposed to. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Thee_Assassin (Apr 5, 2008)

yeah you will be fine


----------



## liermam (Apr 15, 2008)

Takes 3-5 days for the body to completely rid traces from one smoke, even less for them to reduce to untraceable amounts.

You will be fine, unless you have abnormal metabolism.


----------



## Foolishgirl (Sep 10, 2008)

I DID NOT PASS.  The test failed.  It took a long time to get it back but it ultimately failed.  

The worst part is that the lab called me first to say that it would not test at all either negative or positive.  I was excited at the possibility that I might be able to re take the test at least and another 6 days have gone by so i could re take it even cleaner than before.

Then about five minutes later another rep called from the lab to say they had made a mistake and it tested positive for Marijuana.

I am sick...gotta go now but just wanted to at least follow up and let everyone know the Sure Jell did NOT work.  (I hate when people don't even bother to put the final result in for us.)

Foolishgirl


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 10, 2008)

notaregular08 said:
			
		

> I smoke every once an awhile I last smoked about the week of march 24-2008 I had a drug test on 4-2-08 and Im scared that I didnt pass it but I really really want this job this is what I did My test was at 8:30am
> 
> mixed a packet of certo w/ 32oz gatorade drunk it all
> peed all day long
> ...



that is mistake!!!..do not drink that much!! not drunk!!  I said ONE friggin gallon of water!,  godam ya drunk with that nasty tasty water!!  
and do it like 2 to 3 hours before your drug test appt..  the jelly pecans is suppose to keep your yellow urine substances stay intact in your body, 

I got my final results over 12 times for 2 years of probation I am proud of it..Ive smoke like pothead these time and still do.. I can admit to do it again..


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 10, 2008)

btw,  if you peed urine yellow in the cup, that mean you fails... 

if its so clear,,  smile you passed...knowing you do pass, plus do not eat anything grease for 2 days.. eat anything light, like salads,  healthy foods,


----------



## andy52 (Sep 10, 2008)

i never had to do it.i just stayed clean while on probation.but i know lots that are still using the certo and it works for them every week.i do not know the schedule they take it by.i just know they pass and been doing it for months.


----------

